# hunting with a ak-47



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

is it legal to hunt with my ak-47 with my 5 round clip in the rifle zone.i always wanted to hunt with it and use the iron sights.just something different.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Why wouldn't it be? I cannot think of anything to stop you. Does anyone else know of any regulation that would prevent hunting with an AK in the rifle zone.

As far as I know it is legal to hunt with it during the firearm deer season in zones 1 & 2 and the rifle portions of zone 3 unless something has recently changed. It is legal to hunt with it in the shotgun zone.

Has the shotgun zone become all of zone 3 or is the northern part of zone 3 still in the rifle zone?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Legal


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

alex-v said:


> Why wouldn't it be? I cannot think of anything to stop you. Does anyone else know of any regulation that would prevent hunting with an AK in the rifle zone.
> 
> As far as I know it is legal to hunt with it during the firearm deer season in zones 1 & 2 and the rifle portions of zone 3 unless something has recently changed. *It is legal to hunt with it in the shotgun zone.*
> 
> Has the shotgun zone become all of zone 3 or is the northern part of zone 3 still in the rifle zone?


This part is incorrect......maybe a typo, Alex???


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

It should read "It is legal to hunt with it in the shotgun zone...." except during the firearms deer season. The hunter can use it for small game and varmints (unless they have changed some other rules since the last time I talked to a representative of the law enforcement division of the DNR.)

There is a shotgun only season just for firearms deer is another way of saying it, I guess.


----------



## polarbare21 (Feb 17, 2003)

WinMag said:


> Now you know it's legal but the AK is not known for accuracy. I doubt that it will make an accurate deer rifle for any deer beyond 50 yards or so.


I disagree, and if they could, so would hundreds of thousands of corpses.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Correct me if I am wrong, but you cannot use hardball ammo to legally hunt anyhow.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Frantz said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but you cannot use hardball ammo to legally hunt anyhow.


I take it you are talking full metal jacket ammo ?? Under the law YES, that can be used. Best choice, No !!!!


----------

